# Neoprene Camo Waders for Sell



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a couple pairs of camo duck hunting neoprene waders that I no longer need. Would like to get $35 a piece for them or will sell both pairs for $60. They are stout in shoe sizes 11 and 12. One is Cabelas brand the other is I believe Winchesters. 

If interested text me at 801-803-0740 and i'll send out some pics and get you more info. I no longer use them since i've bought a pair of breathables. Neither pair had any leaks the last time i put them on but thats been a couple years ago.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Adding pics and bump


----------

